

Is it time to give Windows Phone a try? - motti_s
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/02/is-the-nokia-lumia-900-the-right-phone-for-you/

======
motti_s
I hear many raving reviews about the OS so I maybe I'd try it. Except that I
refuse to use a device with screen resolution of 480×800. And to think that
the limitation was set by Microsoft is almost bizarre. I think they tried to
make it easier for developers, but as a user I don't want to go back to low
res. Other users might not care though.

------
SlipperySlope
The reviewer says that for users who already have a smartphone the Nokia Lumia
is a downgrade.

I wonder if dissatisfied customers will be returning them to get a better
working iPhone or Android?

